# For someone who has never owned a firearm, what would you suggest



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

for protecting the home? The most we've ever had around here is our boy's CO2 pellet guns. For basic home defense, something that is relatively easy to use what would you suggest? (DH does not know I'm giving thought to this so I'd like to get some information before I broach the subject)


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

A good first step would be getting a copy of the book In the Gravest Extreme, by Massad Ayoob. It covers the subject very well.

FourDeuce


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

I am no gun expert or fanatic (no disrespect intended) but I have a few guns. I like a 9mm. There are plenty of people who do not like them but I do since they are easy to shoot (not a huge kick typically), ammo is easy to find and more affordable than some other calibers (it seems). Police forces use/used them (though some say they needed more stopping power so many went with different firearms) so they are fairly common.

I would check around local shooting ranges and see if any will let you try out a few different guns (usually rent them). If so, you can see/feel some of the pros and cons yourself.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Check this post: Home Defense gun


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

I would also make sure your husband is on board before you get a gun. Guns in the house are a big issue for many folks. It is a big deal if you have not had guns before and there are obviously many safety issues to consider, especially if you have kids in the house. 

Something else to consider, as mentioned above...are you sure you are prepared to use one for defense? If you pull a gun but then hesitate to use it, things may get worse rather than better (it depends of course). My brother always says that by the time he finds and unlocks his gun in the dark the burgular could easily attack him. He always says that in the same amount of time, he could bail out the window and be safer than trying to shoot in the dark. Of course, all of that is up for debate, but please consider different scenarios to know where you stand. I don't exactly agree with my brother and a lot depdnds on where you live but it is worth thinking through.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Before you do anything, go to this website, watch the video, and find a seminar in your area. Here's the website: NRA's "Refuse To Be A Victim" program


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

If you've never owned a gun before, I suggest that you put your faith and trust in local law enforcment and government to protect you. Guns are dangerous and not intended for people who have no knowledge of them. :nono: 

Just kidding.

My advice is to go to the next local gun show that you run across, and look around. Talk to some of the dealers there and tell them what your interest are. Here in Lubbock, Texas we have a gun show about once every 3 months or so. Many good deals to be had.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate your help.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

you need to go spend time at a range shooting various guns before you buy one to stake your life on.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

i like some of the above would suggest a good firearms safety course backed up with some practical training in defensive firearms instruction. as far as what type of gun for home protection a shotgun that you can handle would be my choice.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Go to a range and shoot everything.

Only by playing with a wide range of firearms will you truly know what you like.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> i......as far as what type of gun for home protection a shotgun that you can handle would be my choice.


That is the LAST kind of firearm that I would ever recommend for home protection, unless you live alone. Look at it this way, a burglar enters your home, the kids are in bed, you hear the prowler moving from room to room. You see him in the dark and open up with the scatter gun. How many kids ya gonna knock off in the confusion from buckshot flying in a 30 foot pattern? Yes, a shotgun is an acceptable deterent when the aggressor is outside of your home. The sound of a pump gun slamming a shell home is enough to scare most criminals out of the neighborhood. But, inside your home, never use a shotgun unless you are the only one at home. The chance of a dozen pieces of buckshot hitting a loved one is too great.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If you can find a 'sportsman club' in your area, that would be a great place to sit down with someone and pose your question.
Someone there can\will give you a bunch of sage advice about "where to start".
At a gun 'show' everybody is trying to pedal (sell) whatever they have . . . . . . .and that 'smooth talker' might be stearing you in the wrong direction.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Jim-mi

Thats a good idea. We have a conservation club that is pretty near us and I do know they have a shooting range - I never thought about checking it out. Thanks.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

TRAINING, TRAINING and oh by the way TRAINING. Thats first then you decide if and what you need for a firearm.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> That is the LAST kind of firearm that I would ever recommend for home protection, unless you live alone. Look at it this way, a burglar enters your home, the kids are in bed, you hear the prowler moving from room to room. You see him in the dark and open up with the scatter gun. How many kids ya gonna knock off in the confusion from buckshot flying in a 30 foot pattern? Yes, a shotgun is an acceptable deterent when the aggressor is outside of your home. The sound of a pump gun slamming a shell home is enough to scare most criminals out of the neighborhood. But, inside your home, never use a shotgun unless you are the only one at home. The chance of a dozen pieces of buckshot hitting a loved one is too great.


that is your choice and maybe the last one you would recommend but i was giving my opinion not yours... buckshot is also alot less likely to penetrate walls than a single bullet. again my opinion and experience. iam not the only one of this opinion as it is widely held just one article of many http://www.younggunsinc.com/selfdefense.htm


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hey CG, I meant no disrespect. You gave your opinion and I gave mine. I agree with the link you provided that stated a shotgun has a significant intimidation factor. Like I said in my response, the sound of a pump gun slamming a shell into a chamber will scare the heck out of a perpetrator. But, I wouldnât solely want to rely on the âprotection by intimidationâ method. Personally, I would find it awkward tiptoeing from room to room, in the pitch dark, with a long gun held in both of my hands with its barrel getting in the way and clanking on walls and furniture as I try to be stealthy. Iâd rather have one hand free to open doors and such with my firearm constantly at the ready. But thatâs just me.

My preference for a skilled and trained individual is handgun in .45ACP. This heavy, slow moving slug is unlikely to penetrate two layers of sheetrock but still has significant knockdown power at self defense distances. Other common handgun calibers, with equivalent knockdown capabilities (.357 Mag, 9mm, 40 S&W, 44 Mag), have such high muzzle energies that they will easily penetrate two layers of wallboard. These calibers, however are much better at longer distances where a .45ACP sucks....but weâre not talking long distances when it comes to self protection.

We all have our reasons for our preferences, and I respect yours. Perhaps, a .45ACP would be the last firearm you would recommend....I donât know. If I was out of doors, and concealment wasnât an issue, and innocent bystanders werenât an issue, Iâd be right with you recommending a shotgun for a close range fire fight....but not in a home, where thereâs kids, in the middle of the night.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry Cabin about getting a little snippy sometimes i read too much into responses. My preference is a handgun but I have had lots of training and shooting experience. I have several but my favorite and what i carry is my .40. I guess i probably also should preface the shotgun suggestion as one of the defense models with a shorter barrel. again sorry for the first response.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Bump.

.....Alan.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Ok my thoughts are this. We have shotguns, rifles and hand guns. Which do I prefer? Depends on where I am and where the gonna be shot person is. If it is daylight and they are outside and close to the house the ol pump 12 ga will work fine. If father from the house the either the 30-30 or mac 90 cousin to ak47. Now if they are in the house then I will most likely go for the 44 or 7.62x25 cz which is close to the 9mm. Reason being close quarters and long barrels don't mix for me. Just remember follow the rules of hunting and know what you are shooting and with lots of practice at the target range you won't be like the movies and shoot a 100 rounds and not hit anything but walls. Also like others said try out a few before buying any. Sam


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Put 7 1/2s in that shotgun. it won't penetrate the walls and will kill anybody in your room. I keep a 45 handy, along with various other fine weapons. On the shelf under a ball cap above my monitor is a keltec 32ACP. By the window overlooking the poultry yard is a Ruger 10-22. Other things are other places. 

I always think someone with one romp at a training course, then a few practice sessions, then they forget about it, is best served with a double action 38 Special revolver. There aren't any levers and switches and buttons to forget how to run. It is pretty instinctual to use. It doesn't have that annoying high pitches squeal like a 357. It will go bang, often kill somebody, and scare the survivors. Nobody really likes getting shot at.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

The simplest and easiest gun to use for a person with little or no experience is a break open double barrel shotgun. Open the lever the barrels swing open. right there in plain view are the two shells. Easy to load and unload. You don't have to worry about lots of moving parts or complicated actions. There aren't any. A shotgun will harvest everytype of game, both flying and ground type with shells either filled with shot pellets or solid lead slugs. 
A shotgun is also an excellent person stopper at close range ...say out to 35 or 40 yards max. You always see police going into situations with shotguns. That is why. Lots of lead flying down range and lots of power. You can buy shotgun shells about anywhere. The local gas station and hardware store where I live sells shotgun shells ....... 
Ohio Rusty


----------



## OneCrazyRat (Sep 12, 2007)

I would get at least a .50 cal so you could shoot the ground out from under them. lol!

Seriously I would do a short barrel shot gun ( like a winchester defender - short barrel, pump and holds 7 rounds) for home protection and as others have said .38, 9mm, .40 or .44 mag would be my choice otherwise.


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 3, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> Put 7 1/2s in that shotgun. it won't penetrate the walls and will kill anybody in your room. .


+1 What Ed said.


----------



## n8tureboy (Dec 14, 2006)

12 gauge shotgun!


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Some of you guys are missing the point of this thread. If you look back at who asked this question you'd see that Hengal is a woman without any knowledge of guns. I don't think a AK47 or even a 1911 is appropriate for a person who has no experience with guns.

I myself have taken several lady friends, and female relatives to the shooting range, and for sure, the safest gun for a beginner is a revolver. Obvious to load and unload. No safeties or buttons to push. Just aim and pull the trigger. You can also start off with very light target wadcutters, and build up to magnum level defense rounds.

Hengal, what I would suggest for you is a .357 revolver. I have a Ruger, though you could chose a S&W or a Taurus. Something with a 4 or 6 inch barrel. You could start out practicing with 38 special target rounds, then work your way up to 38 special defense loads or even 357 loads. Later, if you want something with a little more umph, you can get a .357 rifle. I have a Marlin lever action, and I've found that beginners take to the simpicity of that also. Any of the 38 special or .357 ammunition you can fire in the revolver can also be fired in the rifle.
Michael


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Michael I agree with you. My father bought me a S&W .357 revolver back in the early 80s, for home protection. I had used rifles and guns before but never owned one. It was easy to load, clean, and use, and the ammo wasn't really expensive. I kept it loaded with 38s in a drawer by my bed, and I felt safe living alone. That .357 is still my favorite gun, although we have others now....a Browning 9 mm is my second choice for a good starter gun, or for home defense. 

The one thing the OP should remember is that the rounds will go right through the walls, so be careful if you shoot inside the house for self defense. You don't want to shoot a kid in the next room! And practice is important. Go to a range (or out back of the barn) and shoot a few boxes, more than once. Confidence and skill comes with knowledge. And for heaven's sake if you have kids get a lock on the gun.

I'll be going to class for my concealed carry permit in January.


----------



## half-life (Jan 18, 2008)

I suggest a Taurus Judge 45 colt/.410 5 shot combo. It is a revolver that shoots both 410 shotgun shells and 45 colt cowboy rounds, you can mix the loads also as in 3-#4shot 410 rounds followed by 2 45 colt hollow points.

Easy to load, aim and shoot. A great weapon for the vehicle to deter carjackings and is one of the reasons it was developed. It was also designed for close quarters encounters. It allows the user to make decisions about loads especially where wall penetration is concerned.

Most defense encounters take place within 10-15 yards. A handgun that can shoot a nice spread pattern at close range followed by hollow points can make an aggressor think twice about wanting more.

Since most gun shot victims die from shock and not the actual damage the bullet does, a massive body wound from a 410 shell at close range or blinding head shot will generally take the fight out all but the most determined...those individuals are what the 45 hollow points are for


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

myself, we have a 9mm and a 45 cal hand gun. 12 gauge shot gun.and a 35 marlin rifle.all are loaded.AND THE KIDS KNOW IF THEY TOUCH THEM ,THEY WILL BARK LIKE A WOUNDED PIG FOR A YEAR.my minions know when to use them.(the 6yr old dont even know where they are) for household weapons,imo.a 45 cal hand gun.
our oldest kids know how to use them if need be. they have been trained by me and a sportsmans club.
tom


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Teaching gun safety is the only way to make sure guns and kids mix, IMO. We have most of our guns locked in a safe, but our kids are being taught proper gun procedures, and are allowed to use them only with supervision. Our older three are pretty good shots, and can be trusted with them in the house, but our 4 year old is too young yet to be trusted. It's just not worth the risk of someone getting killed, so we keep them locked up or too high for a kid to reach.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Newbie on guns here too. What type of gun/rifle would be best for a person who is wheelchair bound and doesn't have a lot of upper body or hand strength?


----------



## billy (Nov 21, 2005)

A single-shot .410 shotgun would be a perfect beginner gun for anyone.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

A rifle,shotgun or pistol? Best answer seems to be all three most would agree,but......

Doesnt matter which one you get,still puts you miles ahead of being unarmed.

Just get SOMETHING.

Then fill in the blanks when or even if you desire to do so.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I think this would be a useful homestead gun.Get that Snake or that Bear or ??
http://www.gunblast.com/Taurus-Judge.htm

Taurus .45/410 'Judge' revolver.




















The .45/410 (top) is not much larger than Jeff's Smith & Wesson 342PD 5-shot .38 Special.


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

Michael Kawalek said:


> Hengal, what I would suggest for you is a .357 revolver. I have a Ruger, though you could chose a S&W or a Taurus. Something with a 4 or 6 inch barrel. You could start out practicing with 38 special target rounds, then work your way up to 38 special defense loads or even 357 loads. Later, if you want something with a little more umph, you can get a .357 rifle. I have a Marlin lever action, and I've found that beginners take to the simpicity of that also. Any of the 38 special or .357 ammunition you can fire in the revolver can also be fired in the rifle.
> Michael



I agree.


----------



## 2amndmntguy (Oct 19, 2006)

hengal said:


> for protecting the home? The most we've ever had around here is our boy's CO2 pellet guns. For basic home defense, something that is relatively easy to use what would you suggest? (DH does not know I'm giving thought to this so I'd like to get some information before I broach the subject)


I see you're in IN. Sheriff Campbell of Boone Co offers various firearms courses from world-class instructors. You would be very well served by his two-day Introduction to the Defensive Pistol. The course is more focused on mindset, marksmanship, and gunhandling, but also covers choices in weapons, holsters, and ammunition.

Since you do not have a firearm, ask him if you can borrow one from him. He is a very approachable guy. 

The tuition is $150 which I think is a steal since most others are $400-500.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Karen said:


> Newbie on guns here too. What type of gun/rifle would be best for a person who is wheelchair bound and doesn't have a lot of upper body or hand strength?


Karen, some of it depends on whether you've got enough control to avoid shaking/trembling. If you can, you can (but don't need to) use bullets; if you can't, use shotgun. You can't use 12 gauge. It's not bad, but in your situation it's just too heavy, too much recoil. You probaby can't even use 16 or 20 gauge, although 20 gauge is worth trying. If that doesnt work, there's an uncommon but standard 28 gauge. If that won't work, there's the .410, which I believe is about 56 gauge. It's not a good hunting round - too small, requires too much precision - but that wasn't your question. At short range, it would get the job done.

A long-arm (rifle, shotgun) gives you more control, because it's braced against your body. A pistol needs more strength and control because it's held purely by hands and arm-strength (unless you're resting it against your body, in which case you're short-range pointing it rather than aiming it.). However, a pistol is more maneuverable, where in your situation you may not be able to swing a long-arm on to target before someone can step around it and get close to you.

Karen, if you can control tremble, your best long-arm option may be the Ruger 10/22, with say about two 25-round magazines. USE SOLIDS, NOT HOLLOW POINTS. You need penetration, not big near-surface wounds. The rifle is light, the recoil is negligible, and with the self-loading feature you can put a lot of lead down-range on target very quickly. For sure .22 rimfire is not ideal, but it may be the best you can do from where you're at.

Another option is as above, but with .22 Winchester Magnum Rimfire (.22WMR). More expensive than plain old vanilla .22, but more punch too.

In your situation I'd probably go for a double-action revolver in .22 WMR (exchangeable cylinders, so you could do most of your practice with plain old .22). Alternatively, a self-loading Colt or S&W or Beretta or whatever (lighter trigger than a double-action revolver). It isn't ideal, and you may need to shoot two or three times to achieve what a heavier calibre can do with one shot. However, you can get it done. That's your fall-back weapon. I'd also choose a long-arm - your option - Ruger 10/22 or .410 shotgun. I'd think seriously about that dual-mode .45/.410 revolver as well. This isn't what I'd advise for a fit person, but you need special consideration to maximise what you can do with what you've got; and none of it would be wasted for a person with children.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

Based on the parameters that you set forth, I would recommend a 20 gauge pump shotgun loaded with #3 buckshot. I make this suggestion based on the following reasons. The shotgun is easier to learn how to use effectively than a handgun, the shotgun is easier to use effectively under stress, and the shotgun is an effective man stopper. I recommend the 20 gauge because of the fact that the lighter recoil makes it easier to train a new shooter with, and the guns are usually lighter making them a little quicker on target. I suggest buckshot because of the fact that if you are forced to shoot someone you can't choose the conditions under which it happens and you may need the penetration advantage that buckshot offers under the conditions at hand. I know it is often recommended to use 71/2 shot because of the lack of penetration well the down side of that is it may lack adequate penetration to reach the vitals in less than idea conditions. There is no doubt that 7 1/2s will kill under the right conditions but under the wrong conditions it may just result in a surface wound which may not stop the aggresor. Some will say that buckshot is to penetrative to use indoors but actual test show that buckshot actually penetrates less than many common handgun rounds. Also keep in mind your pattern will not be huge from the shotgun at room ranges, the general rule of thumb from a cylinder bore is 1 inch pattern spread per yard, in otherwords at 10 yards your pattern will be about 10 inches in diametr. I would also recommend a firearm mounted light that can be turned on and off with your hands in the firing postion for target identification.

Now with all that said as others have suggested, I strongly recommend that you get trained in safe gun handling first, then get trained in the defensive use of the firearm from a qualified trainer. 

Finally develop an action plan for dealing with the situation. It is a bad idea to plan on going through your house "searching" for the bad guy. You need to take up a safe postion and let them come to you. You need to choose your safe postion where you have cover but they are coming at you from an exposed postion. If you go looking for the bad guy you are giving up a huge advantage and reducing your chances of survival. I have recieved a great deal of training in clearing buildings but I will not do it alone, it is just too dangerous.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

Karen, my first cousin was shot 14 times with a 22 rifle and lived-still dances. One of my men was hit 6 times with a 22 pistol. The last round hit his spine and dropped him--still lived many years. A gent nearby tried to kill himself with a 22. Shot himself right between the eyes-lived for 35 yrs a half vegetable. Point is---you want to STOP the attacker. I recommend a 45 but for a lady I would go to a 380. Sig makes a nice double action(just pull the trigger)semi auto pistol in 380. The bullet travels slow and hits hard. Like a mini 45. I have one and carry it often(my "church gun")lol. My everyday carry is an 11 shot Para Ordinance "Warthog" in 45 acp. For home defense I keep a tactical loaded with OO. If I kept it in the bedroom I would load it with #4 shot. Any size shot is lethal at close range and by using the smaller shot you limit the possibility of collateral damage to others. A shot gun burst at close range will stop anybody COLD and quick. If they are in your home/bedroom they are not there to collect for a church social and mean you harm. BUT, if you do not have it in you to stop them then do not purchase a weapon. If you pull it then use it then, fast, and empty it into them. People do not fall down from hits unless it hits bone or thick muscle groups. Even then they will often keep coming if they are determined. At our spring gathering we will have another unarmed defense class for the ladies(gents also). If you are near NC/SC then try to plan on coming--4-5-6 April. PM for details/pics. wc


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Gideon said:


> Karen, my first cousin was shot 14 times with a 22 rifle and lived-still dances ...
> ... BUT, if you do not have it in you to stop them then do not purchase a weapon.


Karen, there is a point or two that's valid for you buried in there. The big one is that you have to be accurate if you're using a bullet. If not, think shotgun. Maybe that dual-purpose .45/.410 revolver (although I say more about revolvers later; and I have reservations about someone lacking strength trying to prop-up a heavy revolver against their body. They might not quite get it right, and that's an ugly picture). Maybe a double-barrel "coach gun" (short barrel) in.410; or a .410 in pump-action or even lever-action - all available courtesy of "cowboy-action" or "Western-action" sports. Pump takes less hand-movement than lever.

With bullets, unless you're throwing big rocks (.44 or .45 and on up), then people who haven't been killed stone-cold dead and are hyped on speed or meth or even plain old home-grown adrenaline can keep going despite being hit. In fact, no handgun really has outstanding knock-down power until you reach the .44 Magnum. I inferred from your comments that you couldn't handle heavy recoil, so that puts the big knock'em-dead calibres out of contention. The .22 Winchester Magnum Rimfire (WMR) in a 6" barrel approaches a snub-barrel .38 Special or .380ACP in energy with minimal recoil, and is way above any .25 or all bar one .32, so that's what I suggested. Heck, even the standard .22 long rifle is above the .25's. Hitting them three or four times can add up to the same effect as a big bullet - which they could also walk through. Yes, I know it's not ideal - that's why I said so. However, the .22WMR may well be optimal for the abilities you have. First rule of gunfight - bring gun. Second rule - make sure you can use it. Somewhere down there, "use enough gun" makes a good showing too, but it trails behind "use gun".

Also, be aware that a double-action handgun, particularly revolver, can take a lot of hand-strength to crank the trigger. You're doing a lot - loading and cocking and firing. If you used it single-action, having already loaded and cocked it, much less strength is needed. I'm not saying you should do that - just be aware of it, and try before you buy. Some double-action revolvers would be beyond you, even excluding the recoil consideration.

...and yes, it's pointless to have a firearm and find yourself unable to use it. Worse than pointless - you're just providing a firearm to your attacker. So make up your mind in advance - either that you can or can't - then act accordingly. A firearm isn't magic, for good or ill. It's part of a weapon system, and it requires a person in the system using it.

ADDED: In fact, while a .22WMR may be right for you, with training; I wonder whether the best immediate answer may be one of those high-decibel alarms? I've been caught in a bus when someone set one of those off by accident, and it was literally painful. No way would I have wanted to get closer, and in fact I did move down the back of the bus - quickly - to avoid it. She spilled her handbag to get to it, and when the alarm came out the bus driver grabbed the bag and stuffed it back in purely to mute it a little. That cut it back from agonising to merely painful.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's a pistol I'm going to grab first. I can grab it, throw the clip in and chamber a round and have it ready to fire while I'm on the move and within seconds. A shotgun or rifle has the possibility of getting hung up on the edge of the bed, a piece of furniture, or a door frame. It's also nearly impossible to use if I end up grappling with an intruder in the dark. A pistol I can still manage to get between me and the assailtant, even if we're in very close contact. 

As for the caliber, you're not trying to stop a Mac truck. And I don't care how amped up on meth or adrenaline or Crazy Glue they are, a hollow point bullet going through brain, heart, or stomach is going to take the fight right out of someone. I prefer a 9mm because I want to be able to fire multiple shots in a tight spread very quickly. I don't want to have to find my target again after one shot from a .45 or similarly large caliber.

I also like knives.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

You do have alarm dogs,ie,German Shep or some other large protection animal?

Ive never felt safer than with big dogs.They are on guard,guns arent.

So get the dogs first is my thought.Ive had several that would have willingly laid down their lives for us.And many burglars,home robbers wont bother with a dog making you far less a target.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> Sorry Cabin about getting a little snippy sometimes i read too much into responses. My preference is a handgun but I have had lots of training and shooting experience. I have several but my favorite and what i carry is my .40. I guess i probably also should preface the shotgun suggestion as one of the defense models with a shorter barrel. again sorry for the first response.


 I agree about the shotgun , A woman in the dark Frightened has a LOT better chance of hitting what she is aiming at than with a pistol . and even winging the intruder gives the police a better chance of catching him/her by just going round the local hospitals .


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

mightybooboo said:


> I think this would be a useful homestead gun.Get that Snake or that Bear or ??
> http://www.gunblast.com/Taurus-Judge.htm
> 
> Taurus .45/410 'Judge' revolver.
> ...



I like this idea, for close up protection.

Or one of these:










Will shoot .410 shot, slugs, "home proction loads" (3-000 buck per shot), or .45 long colt.
Can't see it to well, but this one is a double barrel.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I would suggest a handgun, but the most lethal weapon is a TRAINED, READY, and ALERT homeowner! A sharpened toothbrush could be a lethal weapon, for someone ready, trained and willing to use it...but I wouldn't bring a knife to a gun-fight, if you know what I mean : )
Get TRAINED to act. Find cover, identify targets, challenge, engage (if necessary).
IMAGINE yourself doing it successfully. 
BE SAFE with firearms! Take a course, and follow all safety precautions like it's your new religion.


----------

